# How to keep my bunnies warm during winter?



## vampgirl312 (Nov 23, 2010)

*I have two pet bunnies and they live in the garage in their little cage. I am trying to get them a hutch.anyways there is soppose to be a big snow storm tonight and they live in the garage any suggestions of what i could do to keep them warm? I cant bring them inside because they are a bit stinky and I would put a heater in there but i dont have one. Please help!!:?*


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Nov 24, 2010)

Rabbits have fur coats, they're build for this.  You can make them comfortable by giving them lots of hay/straw to snuggle in. Also, raise the cage off the floor (put it on a table or something). The cement floor of a garage gets cold and can cool the cage. You can also drape a blanket over the cage to keep heat in too.

They will be ok.  The main thing to watch is that the water in their bottle and the nozzle of the bottle don't freeze. Rabbits can withstand cold, but they need to stay hydrated!


----------



## jujub793 (Nov 24, 2010)

bunny's don't stink! its probably the cage and/or litter that stinks!


----------



## tamsin (Nov 24, 2010)

Do they have shelter? They need a box (cardboard would do) filled with straw or hay to snuggle in. Covering the roof and half the sides with cardboard will also help keep the heat in.

Moving the cage to a bathroom (which are usually well ventilated) would be an option if you're worried about smell.


----------



## AquaticRex (Nov 26, 2010)

bunnies dont usually stink. did you check and clean their glands??

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=62205&forum_id=48



or are they eating their cecals??

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=59474&forum_id=48


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Nov 26, 2010)

*OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *


> Rabbits have fur coats, they're build for this.  You can make them comfortable by giving them lots of hay/straw to snuggle in. Also, raise the cage off the floor (put it on a table or something). The cement floor of a garage gets cold and can cool the cage. You can also drape a blanket over the cage to keep heat in too.
> 
> They will be ok.  The main thing to watch is that the water in their bottle and the nozzle of the bottle don't freeze. Rabbits can withstand cold, but they need to stay hydrated!



This. Rabbits do WAY WAY better in the cold then the heat. If they're used to the garage you CAN'T move them inside.

Clean their care and they wont stink.


----------

